# Occasional Undervoltage on MMI screen



## mojo7676 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi All

2006 a6 - i've noticed a message/term on the screen a couple of times now. A cd is usually playing but it says 'undervoltage'. nothing else, just that. Doesn't seem to have an effect on anything, yet - any idea what this is referring to? Thoughts appreciated. thanks. mojo7676


----------

